# حوار بين حسنى مبارك وسوزان قبل الانتخابات الرئاسية سنة 2018 .



## Alexander.t (14 يناير 2011)

*حوار بين حسنى مبارك وسوزان قبل الانتخابات الرئاسية سنة 2018 .

سوزان : صباح الخير ياحسنى
...
حسنى: مين؟
...
سوزان: هاكون مين؟ سوزان

حسنى : الاخوان؟

سوزان : يوه انت لا بتسمع ولا بتشوف …. قوم خدلك حمام

حسنى : انا اكتر واحد باحب السلام

سوزان : الله يطولك ياروح اسمع هاجيبلك التليفون تسال على بابا الاقباط الجديد احنا داخلين على انتخابات

حسنى : انا ماعنديش بنات

سوزان : يادى النيله خد ياعم التليفون انا ضربتلك النمره

حسنى : ازيك ياطنطاوى سلامتك ياعم الشيخ

سوزان  : اشوف فيك يوم يابعيد . باقوللك بابا الاقباط تقوله ياعم الشيخ وبعدين  طنطاوى مات من زمان قوله سلامتك ياابونا ولازم الاقباط ينتخبونى واقفل  السكه على طول علشان انت هتفضحنا.

سوزان : باقولك ايه ياحسنى مابلاش انت ترشح نفسك المره دى سيب فرصه لجمال ده ابنك برضه

حسنى : لا الا الانتخابات

سوزان : اشمعنى دى سمعتها على طول …. على كل حال جمال عجز وبقت صحته على قده طيب ها تعمل ايه فى الاخوان

حسنى : انا مش هاتغدى بتنجان

سوزان  : يارب توب على انا مش عارفه عزرائيل تايه عنك فين جهز نفسك هتقول كلمه فى  مجلس الشعب وفتحى سرور هيجيبوه من الانعاش على المجلس على طول و صفوت  الشريف معلق المحاليل وهيكون موجود

حسنى : طيب والجدع الطويل قوى ده موجود

سوزان  : ايه نسيت نظيف رئيس الوزراء موجود هيروح في انهى دايهه اهو مرزوع بقاله  عشرين سنه والقوطه بقت ب100 جنيه واللحمه الكيلو بخمسمية جنيه و الناس  هتاكلنا .ولا الأذعه احمد عز اللى خلى طن الحديد ب50000 جنيه والناس بقت  تبنى بالطين ... على كل حال الشعب نفسه قرب يخلص روح الحق يشوفوك قبل ما  يموتوا كلهم

حسنى : طيب الجدع المطبق اللى ماسك وزارة الحشيش

سوزان : قصدك الجيش مش الحشيش. طنطاوى ياسيدى .هيجيبوه 2 عساكر يحطوه على الكرسى ولما تخلص هيبقوا يرجعوه المستشفى

حسنى : طيب خليهم يجهزولى الطياره الحربيه هاعمل طلعه جويه على مجلس الشعب

سوزان  : يااخى اتنيل انت لسه عايش فى الدور هو انت فيك نفس بس اياكش تلحق توصل  وقولهم كلمتين عن البنيه التحتيه وان الحكومه هتوفر الفول والطعميه  وهاتخليهم على البطاقه وانك نفذت خمس اسداس البرنامج الانتخابى وقولهم ان  الكنايس الخمسه اللى فاضله فى مصر خط احمر وماحدش حييجى ناحيتهم قبل  الانتخابات ماتخلص واننا هانصدر قانون دور العباده الموحد فى الدوره الجايه  لمجلس الشعب

حسنى : طيب وان سالونى عن فلسطين

سوزان : فلسطين ماخلصت من زمان خديتها اسرائيل. وفتح وحماس بيتخانقوا على رفح دلوقتى

حسنى : طب وكان فين عمر سليمان

سوزان : تعيش انت من زمان

حسنى : طيب خلصينى علشان عاوز اسافر ليبيا اقابل القذافى

سوزان : القذافى تعيش انت من خمس سنين وابنه اللى مسك الحكم

حسنى : طب اروح السعوديه عند الملك عبدالله

سوزان : تعيش انت من كام سنه وانت عزيت فيه

حسنى : طيب اسافر فرنسا اشوف ساركوزى

سوزان : تعيش انت من زمان

حسنى : طيب اروح امريكا

سوزان : مش عايزين يشوفوا وشك زهقوا منك وانا كمان زهقت منك.خليك مرزوع هنا وهابعت الدوبلير بتاعك

حسنى : امرك يا حنان 

سوزان : سوزان يا حيوان*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (14 يناير 2011)

:new6::new6::new6::new6:
مخلل لحد ما يودعنا هههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## oesi no (14 يناير 2011)

*هنودعك قريب ياريس

لا لا 

بعد الشر عليك 

احنا اللى هنموت 
*​


----------



## Coptic Adel (14 يناير 2011)

​
​​


----------



## asamgdla (15 يناير 2011)

جامدة جداً هههههههههههههههه


----------



## max mike (15 يناير 2011)

*هههههههههههههههههه
جميلة جداااااااااااااااااا
وزى ما قالت هى سوزان ياحيوان هههههههههه​*


----------



## أنجيلا (2 ديسمبر 2011)

*متابعة......*


----------



## fullaty (2 ديسمبر 2011)

*ههههههه جامده جدااااااااا*​


----------



## حسين دوكي (2 ديسمبر 2011)

*ههههههههههههههههه مضحكة اوي*
*علي فكرة اخي عصام يجب ان تتقبل الراي الاخر لان في ناس كثيرة او معظم الناس بتكره حسني مبارك و انا منهم طبعا لكن انا بكره نظامه كاملا بما وجدته فيه و ما لاقيته منه*


----------

